# Osama Bin Laden, A.K.A. CIA Asset "Tim Osman"...



## paulitician (Mar 14, 2012)

This is pretty interesting, but it's also pretty disturbing.


Tim Osman (Ossman) has recently become better known as Osama Bin Ladin. "Tim Osman" was the name assigned to him by the CIA for his tour of the U.S. and U.S. military bases, in search of political support and armaments. [...] There is some evidence that Tim Osman ... visited the White House. There is certainty that Tim Osman toured some U.S. military bases, even receiving special demonstrations of the latest equipment. Why hasn't this been reported in the major media?







Read full article here:
When Osama Bin Ladin Was 'Tim Osman'


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 14, 2012)

That was during the Soviet invasion of Afghan when the US teamed up with then taliban to fight soviets. In more recent years, Bin Laden had been taken under the radicals newly released from Egyptian prison.

I recommend watching The Power of Nightmares

I four part documentary by BBC affiliate, Adam Curtis.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 14, 2012)

paulitician said:


> This is pretty interesting, but it's also pretty disturbing.
> 
> 
> Tim Osman (Ossman) has recently become better known as Osama Bin Ladin. "Tim Osman" was the name assigned to him by the CIA for his tour of the U.S. and U.S. military bases, in search of political support and armaments. [...] There is some evidence that Tim Osman ... visited the White House. There is certainty that Tim Osman toured some U.S. military bases, even receiving special demonstrations of the latest equipment. *Why hasn't this been reported in the major media?*
> ...



he's dead and no one gives a shit about old news of former allies.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 14, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-Da9ghk-sk]Is Osama Bin Laden A CIA Asset named Tim Osman ? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 14, 2012)

Motherfucker I wish we would have just let the Soviets keep Afghanistan and have them cut off the Talibans dicks and Bin Ladens, it would have probably been a much better place by now.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 14, 2012)

He was. Watch the four part documentary I offered up. It will tie it all together for you really nicely and you'll understand that he was an asset. But did not retain that status after the soviets withdrew from Afghanistan. He went off the radical Islam deep end. Nothing is as simple as it appears in the intelligence world.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Motherfucker I wish we would have just let the Soviets keep Afghanistan and have them cut off the Talibans dicks and Bin Ladens, it would have probably been a much better place by now.



Hard to say if the Soviets would have pulled it off even if we didn't get involved. Their economy imploded which is why they withdrew. Their money and resources were depleted.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 14, 2012)

Zbigniew Brzezinski meeting with Bin Laden (Tim Osman).


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 14, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Zbigniew Brzezinski meeting with Bin Laden (Tim Osman).



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM7_znfqazw]He&#39;s Dead Jim (150%) - YouTube[/ame]


Just sayin


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 14, 2012)

it seems Paulitician is just gettin' his learn on and sharing. While this information is basically pointless now, understanding these things certainly helps folks keep perspective.

I've offered up my .02 cents now.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 14, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Motherfucker I wish we would have just let the Soviets keep Afghanistan and have them cut off the Talibans dicks and Bin Ladens, it would have probably been a much better place by now.
> ...



True, but I really wished we hadn't gotten involved and helped the Mujahids at all, the money, training and arms we gave them definently helped expel the Soviets.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 14, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> it seems Paulitician is just gettin' his learn on and sharing. While this information is basically pointless now, understanding these things certainly helps folks keep perspective.
> 
> I've offered up my .02 cents now.



Gotta keep reminding people that their Government did lie to them about 9/11. Can't just let it fade away and be forgotten. The 9/11 Families deserve better.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 14, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Zbigniew Brzezinski meeting with Bin Laden (Tim Osman).



I'm curious what kind of uniform is he wearing? as far as I know Bin Laden never served in any Military?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Zbigniew Brzezinski meeting with Bin Laden (Tim Osman).
> ...



Looks english.

but he never served and I'm thinking that doesn't look like him.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 14, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



The face kind of looks similar and at that angle its hard to say for sure.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 14, 2012)

paulitician said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > it seems Paulitician is just gettin' his learn on and sharing. While this information is basically pointless now, understanding these things certainly helps folks keep perspective.
> ...



These two things can not be correlated in the way you are trying to fit them. The late 70s early 80s affiliation between Bin Laden and our CIA against the soviets does not really fit into 9/11 at all. 

Correlation does not imply causation, in other words.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I couldn't agree more. It helped, but was not the deal breaker. The Soviets command economy shit the bed like all command economies eventually do that refuse market economics on principle.

We should have let them have at it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 14, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



No doubt.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 14, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Well, apparently the same dipshit that starts this nonsense thinks that we had fake Bin ladens confessing to the 9/11 massacre.  Since that is their MO it would make sense that they would fake a Bin Laden.  It was their idea; you see.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 14, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Never said that, Goose Stepper-Bot. Try again.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 14, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yeah, it is hard to tell. But he was much younger then.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 14, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...


remember that next time you yammer about 911!


----------



## paulitician (Mar 14, 2012)

daws101 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I respect his opinion. You should try that sometime. Don't be a hateful Government Goose Stepper-Bot all your life.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 14, 2012)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...


----------



## washamericom (Mar 14, 2012)

there is a rumor that the latest slaughter is part of the plot..


----------



## daws101 (Mar 14, 2012)

washamericom said:


> there is a rumor that the latest slaughter is part of the plot..


You will be hearing of wars and rumors of wars. See that you are not frightened, for those things must take place, but that is not yet the end


----------



## paulitician (Mar 16, 2012)

Bin Laden did work for the CIA at one point. And that should be very disturbing to all Americans.


----------



## Douger (Mar 16, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Bin Laden did work for the CIA at one point. And that should be very disturbing to all Americans.


So did Noriega, Sodomy Insane,Valenzuela,Somosa.....................
Nazi's love Nazi's and nowhere on earth are there more than in DC *Devils Cathedral.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 16, 2012)

paulitician said:


> This is pretty interesting, but it's also pretty disturbing.
> 
> 
> Tim Osman (Ossman) has recently become better known as Osama Bin Ladin. "Tim Osman" was the name assigned to him by the CIA for his tour of the U.S. and U.S. military bases, in search of political support and armaments. [...] There is some evidence that Tim Osman ... visited the White House. There is certainty that Tim Osman toured some U.S. military bases, even receiving special demonstrations of the latest equipment. Why hasn't this been reported in the major media?
> ...





thats the thing thats hysterical about the logic of the Bush dupes is even if you accept the official version of the governments,then your automatically saying that it was an inside job
and thats because its a known fact that Al-Queda was FUNDED by the CIA just like Take A Step Back said and that the Bin Laden family was having dinner with Bush sr and other us government officials in washington during the attacks and that the Bin Laden family was allowed  to do what none of us were allowed to do that day-fly.Out of the the country no less.proof these Bush dupes are all in denial.

the paid shills of course will come on here and say they were not funded by the CIA or Tim Osman wasnt a CIA asset of course.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 16, 2012)

Douger said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Bin Laden did work for the CIA at one point. And that should be very disturbing to all Americans.
> ...



Yeah, the CIA sure does stir up a lot of awful shite around this World. I'm just surprised more Americans don't know that. But i guess most just don't want to know that. It's all about the Authority-Worship i guess. The indocrination process begins early on in childhood. 

Here's an interesting video on Government-Run Public Schooling. Check it out if you're interested. It really is very fascinating.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okPnDZ1Txlo]SCHOOL SUCKS: The American Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 16, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Bin Laden did work for the CIA at one point. And that should be very disturbing to all Americans.



yes it should and like I said,it should also be disturbing to them that Al-Queda was FUNDED by the CIA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 16, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Motherfucker I wish we would have just let the Soviets keep Afghanistan and have them cut off the Talibans dicks and Bin Ladens, it would have probably been a much better place by now.



you SHOULD be wishing out government cuts of the Dicks of Bush,Cheney and the neocons in the Bush administration.


----------



## FuelRod (Mar 16, 2012)

Not Bin Laden unless this was also the Taliban Basketball team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 16, 2012)

paulitician said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > it seems Paulitician is just gettin' his learn on and sharing. While this information is basically pointless now, understanding these things certainly helps folks keep perspective.
> ...


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Mar 16, 2012)

daws101 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



No, you remember it. The thing you fail to realize about my beliefs regarding the events of 9/11 are simple. I know for a FACT, that we did not get the whole story. I do not claim govt. involvement or pursue it because I can not prove such an allegation. That does not mean i blindly submit to what the Commision report offers up as the end all to the events. By doing so, you're setting yourself up as nothing more than one of th eseveral million mindless cattle that "MOO" there way around daily believing every outlandish scrap of "evidence" and story handed to them by government officials. 

The information regarding Bin Laden as an asset during the soviet invasion of Afghan is well known. That does not mean it correlates to 9/11. Then again, it doesn't mean it doesn't either. We'll never really know and that's how the intelligence world works. All you simple minded "we know everything there is to know" lackies just can't seem to get it.

Then again, you ONLY come here to try and refute 9/11 theories. Mainly by junk sources to boot. Which is why you get the shill troll, goobermint agent status.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 16, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...


are you finished?
 no one here claims (except you silly fucks)  "we know everything there is to know"
that is a rationalization for your tenuous  grip on reality.
as to my status with you assholes, it's meaningless and amusing..
it says a lot about your state of mind.

as to this:"That does not mean it correlates to 9/11. Then again, it doesn't mean it doesn't either"- tasb. that's complete bullshit!
you cast yourself as a somewhat intelligent person but intelligence and reason are not always in the same place at the same time.
some where you lost your objectivity and reason.
to explain it simply:  shit either happens or it does not.
if shit happens, there is always evidence, if said shit did not happen, there is none.

in 11years  twoofers, including yourself  have found no evidence at ALL to back your allegations..

BTW prove my  sources are junk.
911 whatever sites and sources are invalid as they are based on a false premise....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 16, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



It wasnt till about five years after i got out of high school that I started to realise how evil and corrupt the CIA really was.I always thought growing up that they where here to just do what Truman created them to do in the first place originally which was gather information on other intelligence agencys around the world and report it to the president.
Truman is laters years matter of fact admitted that creaing the CIA was the worst mistake he ever made at president saying that he helped create a monster.

I never realised that they participated in the assinations of world leaders around the country for the longest time and then the killers they hire to pull off the assassination are then later killed off themselves by someone else so there are no loose ends left.Or I never knew they committed covert secret wars against other countrys and murdered innocent civilains either.

seeing how our corrupt school systems suppressed all that information from me while growing up and I had to learn all this OUTSIDE the school,it wouldnt surprise me if all these posters that come on here and defend the offical version of 9/11 are still in junior high or high school.Thats who they seem to get all their information from.Either them or the corporate controlled media.


----------

